# Voluntary 1st Generation Keo CROMO Axle Recall



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08354.html 
http://lookcycle-usa.com/keoupgrade

Hi All,

First off, I apologize for the inconvenience this will cause some of you, but please take a look at the links above and follow the instructions to identify if you have an axle that is included in this recall. 

I do not know why the CPSC announcement only mentioned the black pedals, but this voluntary recall applies to ALL KEO CROMOLY AXLE PEDALS MANUFACTURED BEFORE JAN. 2006. We have contacted the CPSC with this information, so an updated announcement should be posted soon.

If you have any questions about which models are affected, or how to identify if your pedals are subject to this recall, please visit our website at: http://lookcycle-usa.com/keoupgrade/. IF YOU ARE IN THE US, you will be able to identify which dealer in your area is an authorized service center by following the link near the bottom of the page. In addition to roughly 200 bicycle shops, we have enlisted 100 REI locations around the country as authorized service centers.

IF YOU ARE OUTSIDE OF THE US, please contact your local bike shop, or the local distributor in your country for further instructions.

If you have any questions after checking out www.lookcycle-usa.com/keoupgrade, we are available via email at [email protected], or by phone at (866) 430-5665. From the main menu, please dial "4".

Again, we apologize for any inconvenience causes you.

Best Regards,
[email protected]


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*REI - quick and easy - Thanks LOOK*

Had my KEO carbons updated (new axle) at REI this evening. I was in and out of there in 10 minutes. Thanks to LOOK USA for taking steps to make this easy as possible for customers.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

JJJamison said:


> Had my KEO carbons updated (new axle) at REI this evening. I was in and out of there in 10 minutes. Thanks to LOOK USA for taking steps to make this easy as possible for customers.


Thanks for posting your experience. It's taken a couple of days for our service centers to come up to speed, but all indications are that the replacements are going okay so far.

*[email protected]*


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Agreed about Look's support!

I tool my Keo's to my local shop on the 5th and the shop already had the replacement axles in hand. I was out the door of the shop in twennty minuites.

Good job Look!


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

is this a global thing or only recalled in the US? I have a pair of Keo Classics that fall in that manufacturing period.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have Keo Carbons, the arrow points to 11, the year says 05, these would be recalled then?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Snopro440 said:


> I have Keo Carbons, the arrow points to 11, the year says 05, these would be recalled then?


Yes, these axles fall within the recall range. Please visit www.lookcycle-usa.com/keoupgrade for more information and to find a service center in your area. We tried to spread out the dealers as best we could, but if there is no authorized service center near you, send an email to the address on that page, and we'll figure out an alternative.

*[email protected]*


----------

